# Garage Project



## 9868 (Oct 3, 2007)

After moving into our new home in November one of my 'things-to-do-by-spring' was getting the garage sorted.
I have no intention of putting a car in it (it's too small anyway) so the intention was to make it into a nice man-cave with plenty of storage for the detailing gear and tools.
Also to house the beer fridge and, at a later date, the washing machine and tumble dryer in a small laundry/utility area at the back.

Here it is as it stood in January. Most of the things were just thrown in (as you do when moving) but I made use of the ugly, but bomb proof wooden racking that the previous owner had left for the time being.




























First job was to give it a good clear out and dismantle the old wooden racking and workbench as it simply took up too much space.
Lots of swearing, splinters, skinned knuckles and hammer smashing later it was done!

The existing paint job was something to be desired with some psychedelic green and pink on the lintel boxing and a half-hearted attempt at painting the walls white at some point in the past, so I made a start giving it a coat of Brilliant White Masonry paint.
I had to remove approx. 50-60 old rawl plugs and fill the holes before hand mind, which took the best part of half a day! Grrr.




























Only one side and the back wall done so far, and it needs a second coat in places, but it's looking much better and massively brighter already. 
More pics to follow after the long weekend. I've got a sparky coming in to sort lights and sockets.


----------



## shudaman (Sep 12, 2010)

Looking really fresh already mate 
What u doing with the floor?


----------



## slim_boy_fat (Jun 23, 2006)

That's taking shape nicely!!

If that's your beer fridge, can I come to the party?


----------



## mattsbmw (Jul 20, 2008)

will be good to see more updates on this


----------



## lanky659 (Feb 20, 2012)

looking good buddy cant wait to see it finished :thumb:


----------



## Phil3822 (Mar 17, 2013)

Looking nice, floor would look good with some grey floor paint. Gives it a nice seal.


----------



## p1tse (Feb 4, 2007)

Good start
Look forward to finished pics with units for detailing gear etc


----------



## jamesgti (Aug 9, 2007)

Coming along nicely mate.


----------



## 9868 (Oct 3, 2007)

Yep beer in the fridge, chips and pizza in the freezer!!
I'm going to be putting tiles down on the floor eventually, bit of work to do before hand though, but still want to get it done before next weekend.
Ceiling, lights and sockets been sorted today. I'm in the process of filling the gaps and screw holes in the plasterboard now. More pics to follow soon.


----------



## 9868 (Oct 3, 2007)

Progress pics from yesterday and today, coming along nicely.

There was only ONE single electrical socket on the back wall and a single ceiling pendant with an energy saver bulb fitted… this had to change so in with the sparky to fit a load of double sockets and a couple of decent strip lights.
The main distribution box is located in the garage so this made life easier for him.




























I currently have to run a hose from an outside tap at the rear of the house over to wash the cars which is a pain to say the least, so the plan was to have a tap fitted to the wall just inside the up-and-over door to connect the pressure washer to.
So while the sparky was busy with the sockets, me and the old man got this done. Really happy with the results and will make life so much easier.










I also took this opportunity to fit new plasterboard to the ceiling in places where the old stuff was sagging and had seen better days.
Gaps and screw holes filled ready for sanding.




























And gave the inside of front up-and-over door, which was in good nick but was filthy dirty.
A good dose of APC and a selection of brushes sorted that right out, with IPA on the stubborn sticky parts.
Also some expanding foam in the gap at the top ready to be trimmed down and painted over at a later date.


----------



## Chrissyronald (Jan 15, 2012)

Looks nice mate!


----------



## shudaman (Sep 12, 2010)

Top job!


----------



## ryand (Jul 18, 2008)

Looking good, my project starts soon too I hope!


----------



## 9868 (Oct 3, 2007)

Bit of an update from the last couple of days.

Ceiling given a couple of coats of paint.




























The frame around the up-and-over was sanded down and was given a coat of Brilliant White Satinwood Weathershield inside and out which has tidied it up nicely.

Following that I fitted some draught excluder around the door to try and stop dust and other stuff blowing in, and also to try to keep the cold out a bit.



















The internal door was looking tatty and the white paint had yellowed over time, so rubbbed down, primed and a coat of White Gloss and it was looking much better.
I also fitted a magnetic door stop as this door has a return fitted and this holds it open when needed.




























All swept out and ready for the floor which arrived today.



















Hopefully get this down tomorrow...


----------



## Kash-Jnr (Mar 24, 2013)

Looks good, a nice turnaround.


----------



## Naddy37 (Oct 27, 2005)

Looking forward to seeing what the floor looks like.

Cracking work so far.


----------



## 9868 (Oct 3, 2007)

Incase anyone noticed, the 1 series is getting neglected as the garage is taking priority at the moment! Full spring clean coming soon one I'm all set up again.


----------



## mattsbmw (Jul 20, 2008)

Flooring looks good, where you get it from and how much per sqm if you dont mind me asking (PM me if you prefer)


----------



## ski nautique (Aug 19, 2012)

cool keep up the good work m8


----------



## jamesgti (Aug 9, 2007)

Looks good so far mate.


----------



## Jonny_R (Oct 23, 2012)

starting to take shape mate! really nice


----------



## losi_8_boy (Aug 29, 2009)

Very nice mate... Great progress.

Similar to my garage thread - take a peak http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=255130


----------



## PTAV (Nov 10, 2007)

cant wait to see the floor interested in pricing also ? thanks have rubber mats at the moment


----------



## 9868 (Oct 3, 2007)

Floor progress has been slow since the last post... been in Stockholm!
Hopefully should get some pics for you at the weekend.


----------



## 9868 (Oct 3, 2007)

Floor is now down! Really pleased with how this project is progressing.

I had originally planned to paint the concrete floor but after some research, and quite a bit of resistance from the Mrs, I decided to tile it.
I settled on Mototile PVC interlocking garage floor tiles in carbon black and graphite grey chequered effect with a carbon black ramp for the front.

Excellent service from Mototile who advised me on exactly what I'd need, and also gave tips on fitting and cutting. Ordered and arrived the following day!














































I'm going to fit a skirting to hide the tile edges and to make it look a bit neater, so the plan for the weekend is to cut and paint those ready for fixing.
Then all that's left to do is to sort the telephone wiring out and fill it with all the gear again... this time a bit tidier than before!


----------



## Dark_knight (Nov 28, 2011)

Floor looks top notch!, where did you get teh tiles from may i ask, i have subscribed to thread to see how you get on.


----------



## Z4-35i (Jun 12, 2012)

Looking really smart and professional with the flooring down.


----------



## Naddy37 (Oct 27, 2005)

Cracking stuff, floor looks great.


----------



## Jonny_R (Oct 23, 2012)

looking brilliant mate.

Cant wait to get my first house and get the garage set up how i want


----------



## id_doug (Apr 6, 2011)

Looking really smart. Especially like the flooring :thumb:


----------



## jamesgti (Aug 9, 2007)

Love the flooring mate looks really smart.


----------



## Nil by mouth (Apr 15, 2012)

Well done sir , all looks great ! but the flooring is a cut above :thumb:
Really sets it apart from any domestic garage floor I've seen !


----------



## paranoid73 (Aug 5, 2009)

Dark_knight said:


> Floor looks top notch!, where did you get teh tiles from may i ask, i have subscribed to thread to see how you get on.


http://mototile.com/


----------



## 9868 (Oct 3, 2007)

Cheers paranoid.

Can recommend Mototile. Not the best quality out there but they're pretty cheap in comparison and are perfect for a domestic installation. So easy to put down and cut too!


----------



## id_doug (Apr 6, 2011)

What sort of material would you describe the Mototiles are made out of? Are the a sort of fairly hard plastic or a slightly softer more rubbery sort of material?

Cheers
Iain


----------



## 9868 (Oct 3, 2007)

Cheers for all the comments guys!
I've done a bit more over the weekend so will post some pics when I get home from work.

Iain - They're not made of a mega hard plastic, you can bend them pretty easily and they seem to have levelled themselves to my uneven floor which is handy. It says they're made of PVC on the website.
I cut them using a stanley knife so I'd say they're softer than the high end tiles.


----------



## id_doug (Apr 6, 2011)

db said:


> Cheers for all the comments guys!
> I've done a bit more over the weekend so will post some pics when I get home from work.
> 
> Iain - They're not made of a mega hard plastic, you can bend them pretty easily and they seem to have levelled themselves to my uneven floor which is handy. It says they're made of PVC on the website.
> I cut them using a stanley knife so I'd say they're softer than the high end tiles.


Cheers buddy. I dont suppose you have a tiny bit of of cut you could send to me (I will of course cover the postage cost) Just really interested in these but would like to see something before ordering any.


----------



## 9868 (Oct 3, 2007)

They send out free samples mate, as do a lot of the other manufacturers.


----------



## id_doug (Apr 6, 2011)

db said:


> They send out free samples mate, as do a lot of the other manufacturers.


That's spot on, thank you. I must if missed that little bit on there website. Ill have another little look later on :thumb:


----------



## 9868 (Oct 3, 2007)

Finally I'm nearly finished!

Got the skirting painted and fitted at the weekend.










Fashioned a doorstep which just needs painting.










And got the racking all set up.





































Re-wired the phone line with a new BT OpenReach test socket... much neater.










I already had the top chest so I went down to the local Halfords and treated myself to a roller cabinet and mid box to match.










And got the Karcher hooked up ready to roll.










All thats left to do now is fill it with stuff and organise the detailing gear.


----------



## Chrissyronald (Jan 15, 2012)

Looks great mate!


----------



## id_doug (Apr 6, 2011)

The garage update looks great. You should be very pleased with it :thumb:

Ordered some Mototile samples today. Cheers for the tip off


----------



## jamesgti (Aug 9, 2007)

Great stuff mate.


----------



## paul555sti (Jun 24, 2008)

Very nice job you've made of it. I'm about to start doing my own garage, I'll be interested to hear your thoughts on the tiles after a couple of months of use.


----------



## Type.R (Feb 4, 2012)

looks cracking mate fp :thumb: btw where did you get the shelving units from?
Cheers


----------



## Griffy (Feb 19, 2006)

Good looking garage there. Just ordered from Mototile myself so that I don't have to keep repainting the floor every year. Chequered effect in dark grey and red. Ordered the front ramp and skirting in dark gey with a contrasting red pinstripe too. Should be fitting it all next weekend...can't wait lol


----------



## 9868 (Oct 3, 2007)

Cheers for the comments guys! Shelving units are now fully stocked with the detailing gear, picking the new car up tomorrow night so can't wait to get my hands on it!!

Type.R. The shelving units are from eBay, Clarke ones but I took the badges off.


----------



## Naddy37 (Oct 27, 2005)

db said:


> picking the new car up tomorrow night so can't wait to get my hands on it!!


I hope it fits in the garage....


----------



## 9868 (Oct 3, 2007)

Not a chance!! Don't think I could even squeeze a clio in there! Stupid new house garages.


----------



## Puntoboy (Jun 30, 2007)

That looks really good! 

I estimate that cost you about £310 to tile that floor, is that right?

I purchased a similar looking shelving unit a few days ago which got delivered yesterday. Looking forward to setting it up. 


Sent from my iPhone 5 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## 9868 (Oct 3, 2007)

A bit more than that mate!


----------



## Puntoboy (Jun 30, 2007)

Really? I just counted the tiles you could see and based it off the price on their website! Lol.


----------

